# What Do You Drive?



## Tanner (Sep 23, 2010)

I had a red with white stripes 68' Camaro when I was younger and when these came out, I had to get one.  I had the stripes painted on longer than the factory stripes so she looks more like the old stripe package.  I got the 400 HP engine.  I had headers put on her and I put a Roto-Fab CAI and Borla Sport mufflers on her.  She pushes 370 HP to the rear wheels.  My wife and I drive around in it listening to all the old 70's music like we did in my old 68' Camaro.  Can you say mid life crisis?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 23, 2010)

Holy cow that is a sweet ride.
I am not even going to post what I drive, lol.





88 Ford E350


----------



## mredburn (Sep 23, 2010)

I had my midlife crises but then I inherted 2 of my grandchildren and its back to the mini van for me.  Sigh...................


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm jealous.

I sold my bus, so now I drive an 86 Saab 900s and the wife drives a 99 Exploder.


----------



## jtdesigns (Sep 23, 2010)

Yup, just hit my mid life crisis but time are tough so I bought an used 2003 BMW FS650 motorcycle.


----------



## Nikitas (Sep 23, 2010)

2008 Silverado LTZ crew cab.


----------



## wolftat (Sep 23, 2010)

right now its an '88 Wrangler Sahara, a '90 f-350 and a 92 Chevy c3500. Hopefully if things continue to go well for me I will be driving either an f-150 platinum or a ford Raptor.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 23, 2010)

sweet ride if you are a car guy. I'm a truck guy, so you won't be catching me buying one. I do have a friend that complained about feeling claustrophobic in the new Camaros, said it liked the Challenger better because of that. I wouldn't know either way cause like I said, I'm a truck guy.


----------



## monophoto (Sep 23, 2010)

I am similar to Tanner - my first car was a 68 camaro.  But now I am older and wiser (?).  

I bought a Saturn the day the dealership opened.  I had consulted with GM in the early phases of Saturn and it was obvious from the inside that they were trying to do things right for a change.  Unfortunately, Roger Smith retired shortly after the first Saturn was produced, and his successors took the company back to the dark ages.  

So I gave the Saturn to my son and bought a Forester.  Kept it for 10 years - the only thing that had to be done to it during that time was routine, scheduled maintenance.  Absolutely nothing failed on it!  So earlier this year, when my wife's Volvo died, she bought a Forester.  And two weeks ago, I traded in my 2001 for a 2010 model.


----------



## Tanner (Sep 23, 2010)

The funny thing is I don't drive her too much.  She's parked in the garage most of the time.  We just put the first vehicle I ever purchased for my company out to pasture.  It's a 2002 Tacoma with 218,000 miles on it.  That's my daily driver now.  I just couldn't get rid of it.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 23, 2010)

I use to drive a Red Celica Supra...then they invented the little blue pill, so I don't need the red sports car! :biggrin:


----------



## Tanner (Sep 23, 2010)

One of my friends has a Forester with 130,000 miles on it.  It still runs like and looks new.


----------



## turbowagon (Sep 23, 2010)

2004 subaru wrx wagon with 155,000 miles.


----------



## Tanner (Sep 23, 2010)

DCBluesman said:


> I use to drive a Red Celica Supra...then they invented the little blue pill, so I don't need the red sports car! :biggrin:



LMAO with tears.  Having both never hurts.


----------



## moke (Sep 23, 2010)

My Brother had a blk 68 camaro and he too has a 2010 blk camaro today!!!  Me, I had a Gremlin.....and no, I refuse to buy one even if someone was foolish enought to produce those again!!
Mike  aka  Moke


----------



## WoodWorkinthe530 (Sep 23, 2010)

OK, I'm a car guy so here goes; '05 Cadillac Escalade, '97 BMW 528i, '62 Jeep CJ6, and 2 '59 FIAT 600's (one running, one not yet). I guess this explains why I don't have a dedicated woodworking area...

(I had a way built up '02 WRX and had a suspicion that turbowagon was a Subie owner)


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Sep 23, 2010)

i have a skate board................


----------



## sdemars (Sep 23, 2010)

*Mine is a little slow . . .*

Mine is a little slow . . .


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 23, 2010)

I can not afford a midlife crisis, even though I need one!  As a result, I am driving a 2001 Checy 2500HD Crew Cab, Long Bed with the first year Duramax Diesel.  Great truck with 130,000 or so on it.  Was leery of buying a first year model of a brand new engine but figured they had already screwed up all of their other attempts at a diesel so I should be safe.  The gamble paid off and it has been a fantastic truck!


----------



## RyanNJ (Sep 23, 2010)

sdemars said:


> Mine is a little slow . . .


I would love to own one of them

I am driving a 2001 Dodge Dakota Sport Crew Cab


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 23, 2010)

PT Cruiser 2001 LE. Nothing fancy but it gets me 'there'.


----------



## Billman (Sep 23, 2010)

See my avatar.

2007 Mazdaspeed 3.

Zoom Zoom!


----------



## sdemars (Sep 23, 2010)

*If you drive . . .*



RyanNJ said:


> sdemars said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is a little slow . . .
> ...




I drive a 1996 Nissan Pick-Up with 225,000 miles on it  . . . .

Steve


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 23, 2010)

Billman said:


> See my avatar.
> 
> 2007 Mazdaspeed 3.
> 
> Zoom Zoom!



I've had 4 Mazdas over the years. Love them best of all the Japanese makers. Have you seen the new Mazda 2?


----------



## chiefgreen (Sep 23, 2010)

'07 Nissan Titan.  Have always owned Ford 150's, but was thinking about retirement when I bought the Titan.  My boss, at the time, had the Armada, with >200,000 miles, had not done anything but oil and tires.  Original brakes, exhaust system etc.  So, I thought I would give it a try.  Would like to keep this till at least the 2017 models come out.  That date sounds un-real doesn't it!


----------



## Crayman (Sep 23, 2010)

I drive a Ford F-150, super crew cab, with 150,000 miles on it, and in need of a new tailgate, should have seen the other truck. Used to have s-10 pickup and blazers, but I love the 4 door full size truck, It hauls 1500 lbs scrap metal to the yard with out a complaint.


----------



## terryf (Sep 23, 2010)

I have a modified Pajero/Shogun/Montero shortie - converted for Africa 
and the daily run around is a 3.2l Audi TT quattro (shitty pic)


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 23, 2010)

Crayman said:


> I drive a Ford F-150, super crew cab, with 150,000 miles on it, and in need of a new tailgate, should have seen the other truck. Used to have s-10 pickup and blazers, but I love the 4 door full size truck, It hauls 1500 lbs scrap metal to the yard with out a complaint.



Heck, my Dakota does 1500lbs of feed every other week without a complaint. Only thing I worry about with that load is if they stack it too high.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 23, 2010)

Ok...I only have a Silverado 4x4 LS with 270 hp, but I'll put it in a collision against a camaro of any year any time!

She's looking rough right now...that's not unusual, because as you can see I hit another deer with it a week ago.  According to the dealer in town, that is the 17th deer I've hit with this truck :biggrin:.  I've had the truck for only 8 yrs, it has 175,000 miles on it.

The Bambi ran head on into the lower headlight, then it's body spun around and caved in my driver door.  It'll be fixed next week though.

The value on my truck is only around $6000 or so now, so I have been considering lately investing in a bull bar.  I hope to keep this ride for another 5-6 yrs and if I get another of them big doe's straight into the grill, it'll cost too much for the insurance to fix it.  Last time I took a doe through the grill it was $5700 damage.  Thing is...this truck never ever lets me down, and it's been paid for years ago, so I am quite attached to her. We have developed a great history together....too many stories to even discuss.


----------



## David M (Sep 23, 2010)

a green 72 vw bug , and a 2006 chevy pu 4x4 ext cab 6 ft bed  ( camper puller ) . 

David


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 23, 2010)

I did all my midlife crises years ago when I was young, stupid and could afford it... at 25 bought a '64 corvette, it was stolen in '67 or '68... replaced it with a '65 vette, drove that until I got married in '70... sold it and bought a VW, during years of first marriage also owned a '76 Nissan Z-280 and a Toyota Corolla, a '72 Mercedes and a '67 Mercedes....got divorced in '77  and bought a '76 Alfa Romeo Alfetta GTV... drove it 15 years until my son graduated from high school, traded it for a Ford Escort for him as a Grad gift... when I married again, bought a '95 Honda Civic, traded it for a '99 Ford Explorer until the lease ran out and traded it for a '96 Toyota Avalon... still drive that plus a '91 Ford Ranger...  Now days, I just want to get where I'm going... after I get there no-one knows how and in what I arrived.


----------



## Lordnyax (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm driving a 2005 nissan altima, but Dave Ramsey said I need to sell it...


----------



## fritz64 (Sep 23, 2010)

*wheels*

99 chevy 3 door 4 wheel 4.8 v8 265 k +miles.  with a nuchigan rust job.


----------



## smoky10 (Sep 23, 2010)

Like a lot of people here I had the usual old cars. I had a 55 Ford with an Edsel E400 engine, 56 Ford PU with a 350 Chevy engine, 66 Dodge Conv. with 383ci, 68 Charger with 440. I also had a 37 Olds street rod that I loved but sold it in a moment of weakness, 40 Chevy street rod and a 60 ford PU with a 500ci Caddy. I now drive a 04 Dodge PU with a 6 cylinder.


----------



## KenBrasier (Sep 23, 2010)

When I was younger I was into slalom racing and some of the cars I had were: a 57 Alfa Romeo, a 67 Camaro, a 64 Mini Cooper, a 72 MG Midget (I later transplanted the 4 banger with a Mazda R-7 Rotary, which made it a very hot Midget), 84 Alfa, plus several different motorcycles.  Now I drive a 05 F-250 w/6.0 diesel, 951 Cat, 743 Bobcat or my favorite Farmall Super A (I've slowed down a bit), My wife tools around in a 04 Saab 9-3 Convertible.


----------



## Parson (Sep 23, 2010)

I was always fascinated with German cars as a kid, but I was raised in an always cash-strapped pastor's home.

So when I got the money I bought an old Boxster off eBay that needed everything fixed on it except the motor, which had just been replaced by the previous owner (which probably precipitated the sale).

In January of 2009, when dealers where hurting badly in the first part of the recession, I picked up a 2007 BMW 550i with a 100k BMW warranty on it and just 15k on the odometer for _half_ of what the original owner paid for the car new.


----------



## lwalden (Sep 23, 2010)

I drive a 2009 Ford F-150, super crew cab. It's my 6th Ford truck. Several of the previous are still in the hands of other family members.


----------



## 1dweeb (Sep 23, 2010)

2009 Subaru WRX STI....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:....I still can't get the smile off my face.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 23, 2010)

This is my wheels, a Vauxhall Zafira which is now coming up for 2 years old.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 23, 2010)

My midlife crises is a 1970 VW Baja putting about 90 HP to the wheels, and will chew a Camaro to pieces for the first 100 to 150 feet. after that Well old age and treachery will  over come youth and skill.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: I've had the car since 1993 so it's part of the family.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 23, 2010)

*99 Dodge Magnum*

Here is what i drive: 1999 Dodge Magnum(71K miles) It was my grandpa's before he passed away 3 yrs ago; 2 years later my grandmother sold it to me for $2200, she passed away a month and a half later. Besides it having personal value, love having a truck too! I have always had small cars, I'm 6' tall and that doesnt work so well, so when I got the truck I realized how much more leg room I had! (Thanks Mama and Papa)


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 23, 2010)

seamus7227 said:


> Here is what i drive: 1999 Dodge Magnum(71K miles) It was my grandpa's before he passed away 3 yrs ago; 2 years later my grandmother sold it to me for $2200, she passed away a month and a half later. Besides it having personal value, love having a truck too! I have always had small cars, I'm 6' tall and that doesnt work so well, so when I got the truck I realized how much more leg room I had! (Thanks Mama and Papa)



You realize that a Dodge Magnum is a station wagon don't you????


----------



## jaywood1207 (Sep 23, 2010)

2009 GMC Sierra 4X4 crew cab in steel grey and love it.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 23, 2010)

HA! I'm driving a 1989 Toyota Camry that is and looks beat.  Has 232400+ miles on it.  I have 500 invested it it total.  I just want to know how far it will go before I throw it away. All the kids out hawking for washing cars for their clubs don't even try to wave me in!


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 23, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> You realize that a Dodge Magnum is a station wagon don't you????



That it is, but it still fits in the garage! Well, I guess what  i mean is a dodge ram (magnum) or so thats whats on the logo! Heck, all i know is that its a truck! lol


----------



## theidlemind (Sep 23, 2010)

Only diesels. My 93 Cummins Dodge runs 100% home-brewed fuel and is around 350ish horses. Love to surprise the ricers and pseudo muscle cars with it. 
My wife's beetle gets 45+ mpg on the same home brewed fuel. 
Life's good:biggrin:


----------



## Jim Burr (Sep 23, 2010)

This always gets my in trouble from my wife...'03 F-150, '73 BMW 2002, '94 Goldwing...better move something so she can get in the garage :frown:


----------



## LouCee (Sep 23, 2010)

Tanner said:


> Can you say mid life crisis?


Nope, midlife reward.

Have fun driving that Camaro, it looks great!


----------



## boxerman (Sep 23, 2010)

02 Dodge picken up truck 4x4 quad cab.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 23, 2010)

During my mid life crises I first had a 41 Chevy P/U with a 350/350 turbo painted refig white, sold it to get a 29 ford Tudor 305, sold it to get a 48 ford club coupe 350 bored 30 over balanced, stroked painted corvette yellow. Now a 2009 Toyota Camery and a Kia van for shows......getting old sucks


----------



## trickydick (Sep 23, 2010)

I thought it would be a blast from the past to go over all the cars I have owned since getting my license.  Sometimes I had several cars at one time.

1930 Ford Model A pickup (no, I'm not that old..it was a project at 16)
1953 Chrysler New Yorker (first hemi engine)
1957 Chev Bel Air (450hp street racer...was stolen and stripped)
1958 Willy's Wagon
1967 Ford LTD
1968 Camero
!969 Chev Malibu
1971 Ford Mustang Mach 1
1977 Camero
1982 Toyota Camry
1986 Mazda 626
1989 Mazda Pickup
1991 Chev Beretta
1993 Chrysler Concorde
1996 Ford Explorer
2000 Volvo S80
2000 Mazda Protege
2003 Ford Expedition
2006 Mercedes S350
2009 Toyota Tundra Longbed

Wow, that made my head hurt.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Sep 23, 2010)

trickydick said:


> I thought it would be a blast from the past to go over all the cars I have owned since getting my license. Sometimes I had several cars at one time.
> 
> 1930 Ford Model A pickup (no, I'm not that old..it was a project at 16)
> 1953 Chrysler New Yorker (first hemi engine)
> ...


 
That made my wallet hurt............2002 Ford F-150, I love my truck........


----------



## TomS (Sep 24, 2010)

An '09 Scion Xb when the weather is bad. An '04 Harley Softail when it's nice out.
Tom


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 24, 2010)

seamus7227 said:


> Russianwolf said:
> 
> 
> > You realize that a Dodge Magnum is a station wagon don't you????
> ...



You have a Dodge Ram 1500 with a Magnum engine. :biggrin: I have a Dodge Dakota with a magnum engine. That's what they were calling all their V8 truck enigines for a while. Then they decided to make a station wagon and called it the Magnum.

http://www.1iverating.com/item/400/7/Dodge-Magnum/


----------



## ctubbs (Sep 24, 2010)

My old 2003 Dodge 6 cylinder drags my 35 foot fifth wheel all over the place.  OH, I forgot to mention, it burns oil.  About 35 MPG bobtail and 21 pulling.  She only has 195000 miles on the odometer and I have to watch it when my wife drives with the trailer.  She tends to get over 100 mph without watching.  I keep telling her 'white truck big white trailer, two white heads in the truck, they will bust you for that speed in a 55 mph zone.'

Yes, the old Dodge Cummins still has it.  Guess I'll keep her around a while longer.


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 24, 2010)

I sold my 93' Toyota Tacoma long bed truck with over 200, 000 miles and I miss it. But I now drive a 2007 Rav 4, which I can still use in the manner of a truck.  It is a great ride and I get really good mileage, which is helpful.  Recently went to Utah and got 32 mpg.


----------



## jskeen (Sep 24, 2010)

1982 chevy short wide, with a 4 bolt main 350, Eidelbrock performer 2 intake and carb, hooker shorty headers and 4 inch pipes all the way back.  Looks like crap, clear coat peeling off, stock wheels, no ac.  But it surprises the heck out of the kids in their new computer powered riceburners light to light every once in a while.


----------



## phillywood (Sep 24, 2010)

WoodWorkinthe530 said:


> OK, I'm a car guy so here goes; '05 Cadillac Escalade, '97 BMW 528i, '62 Jeep CJ6, and 2 *'59 FIAT 600's* (one running, one not yet). I guess this explains why I don't have a dedicated woodworking area...
> 
> (I had a way built up '02 WRX and had a suspicion that turbowagon was a Subie owner)


 
Chris I do rember those Fiat's ,but I was two yrs old when they came out,but how in the world did you even find parts for them?


----------



## phillywood (Sep 24, 2010)

chiefgreen said:


> '07 Nissan Titan. Have always owned Ford 150's, but was thinking about retirement when I bought the Titan. My boss, at the time, had the Armada, with >200,000 miles, had not done anything but oil and tires. Original brakes, exhaust system etc. So, I thought I would give it a try. Would like to keep this till at least the 2017 models come out. That date sounds un-real doesn't it!


 
Steve with 7 grand shildren one of them is bound to take it away form the Grandpa, don't worry /til 2017. they get it.


----------



## phillywood (Sep 24, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> Ok...I only have a Silverado 4x4 LS with 270 hp, but I'll put it in a collision against a camaro of any year any time!
> 
> She's looking rough right now...that's not unusual, because as you can see I hit another deer with it a week ago. According to the dealer in town, *that is the 17th deer I've hit with this truck* :biggrin:. I've had the truck for only 8 yrs, it has 175,000 miles on it.
> 
> ...


 
if you are telling the truth about 17 does then why haven't you gotten those bull grill or what ever they call those heavy duty grills? I almost lost a friend to one of them suckers, since she flow through the windshield and barely cleared my buddy's head and he it the air bag so hard that he ended up getting plastic reconstructive surgery to fix the darn thing.


----------



## phillywood (Sep 24, 2010)

Parson said:


> I was always fascinated with German cars as a kid, but I was raised in an always cash-strapped pastor's home.
> 
> So when I got the money I bought an old Boxster off eBay that needed everything fixed on it except the motor, which had just been replaced by the previous owner (which probably precipitated the sale).
> 
> In January of 2009, when dealers where hurting badly in the first part of the recession, I picked up a 2007 BMW 550i with a 100k BMW warranty on it and just 15k on the odometer for _half_ of what the original owner paid for the car new.


Randall, you must be living around Kirby west of 59 South? that's the area that has lots of people into those kind of cars like you drive.


----------



## phillywood (Sep 24, 2010)

Ligget said:


> This is my wheels, a Vauxhall Zafira which is now coming up for 2 years old.


 
Mark, I rember my dad had a light blue Vauxhall standard shift on the steering wheel, never realized that they still make cars.


----------



## phillywood (Sep 24, 2010)

PaulDoug said:


> HA! I'm driving a 1989 Toyota Camry that is and looks beat. Has 232400+ miles on it. I have 500 invested it it total. I just want to know how far it will go before I throw it away. All the kids out hawking for washing cars for their clubs don't even try to wave me in!


Paul if that was made in Japn you can probably get another 200k out of it.


----------



## phillywood (Sep 24, 2010)

theidlemind said:


> Only diesels. My 93 Cummins Dodge runs 100% home-brewed fuel and is around 350ish horses. Love to surprise the ricers and pseudo muscle cars with it.
> My wife's beetle gets 45+ mpg on the same home brewed fuel.
> Life's good:biggrin:


David, you mean Moonshine? I tought they stopped making those.:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## phillywood (Sep 24, 2010)

trickydick said:


> I thought it would be a blast from the past to go over all the cars I have owned since getting my license. Sometimes I had several cars at one time.
> 
> 1930 Ford Model A pickup (no, I'm not that old..it was a project at 16)
> 1953 Chrysler New Yorker (first hemi engine)
> ...


Rick list was getting interesting 'til you started jumping to SUV then volvo, Mazda, Mercedes? You did go through midlife crises, but I think you are out of it for good now. Heck our monies are in hands of Grand Kids or our won kids in college right?


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 24, 2010)

trickydick said:


> I thought it would be a blast from the past to go over all the cars I have owned since getting my license.  Sometimes I had several cars at one time.




Nice collection! Let's see what mine looks like. Friends used to call me the "Serial Car Killer"... :biggrin:

1971 Ford Maverick
1973 Ford Galaxie
1971 Ford LTD
1976 Honda Civic
1976 Datsun 280z
1978 Datsun 280z 2+2
198x Dodge Omni (forget the year... Piece of crap)
1984 VW Rabbit GTI
1984 VW Rabbit GTI (yup, 2 of 'em)
1986 Pontiac Fiero v6
1973 VW Bus high top
1971 VW Bus
1978 VW Bus
1976 Camaro (pig slow 305)
19xx Datsun 510 
1980 Datsun 240
1986 Honda Accord
1996 Chevy S10 extended cab (lowered, tonneau'd, sexy truck!)
1984 Volvo 244GL
1984 Saab 900 4-door
1986 Saab 900s 3-door
1999 Ford Explorer

I think I got 'em all...


----------



## stolicky (Sep 24, 2010)

I sold my early-mid-life crisis car to support my pen turning addiction!  2004 Honda S2000m black on black.  Well, it seemed to work out that way.  It sure freed up cash flow for the woodworking abyss....

Now, its a paid for, 2004 double cab Toyota Tacoma.  Oh, with the pink child seat in the back!  : )


----------



## louie68 (Sep 24, 2010)

*here's what am driving*

Right now am driving 2007 FJ CRUISER TRD special Edition 1 of 3,000 in production
purchase new now has 62,000 miles blackdiamond color with gun metal mags 4x4


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 24, 2010)

Being a starving (former) student, I have a 95 GM 4x4 that's been well used, and a new-to-us 2002 Nissan Sentra...

I hear the membership is going to pool together and buy all the moderators MGBs - I'd like mine in British racing green! :biggrin:


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a coworker with a fire engine red MGA. THAT is a sexy car!


----------



## WoodWorkinthe530 (Sep 24, 2010)

phillywood said:


> WoodWorkinthe530 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I'm a car guy so here goes; '05 Cadillac Escalade, '97 BMW 528i, '62 Jeep CJ6, and 2 *'59 FIAT 600's* (one running, one not yet). I guess this explains why I don't have a dedicated woodworking area...
> ...


 
Some parts are tough to find but here in Northern California I have a good "local" source is a few hours away in Santa Cruz, otherwise parts on line especially out of South America (body panels). Both cars have upgrades (big 817cc engine, brakes) from FIAT 850's that are a bit easier to find.

My day job is in the automotive aftermarket industry so I'm lucky to have a lot of connections.


----------



## Tanner (Sep 24, 2010)

Here are pictures of some my other vehicles.  A 69' Cutlass (first Car owned at 16), 68' Camaro, a 73' Hurst Olds with a Hurst shifter and a 455 engine.  That hurst had something I rarely see anymore...swivel seats.  

I've also had:
84 Ford 150
85 Grand AM
86 Ford 150
89 Ford 150
90 Dodge Caravan
92 Dodge Dynasty
94 Eddie Bauer Ford Explorer 
95 Dodge Caravan
98 Dodge Ram
2002 Toyota Tacoma
2004 Toyota Tundra
2005 Toyota Rav 4
2007 Toyota F J Cruiser
2010 Camaro


----------



## Caden_Hrabak (Sep 24, 2010)

I love your car....

I drive a 21 speed aluminum bike


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 24, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> Ok...I only have a Silverado 4x4 LS with 270 hp, but I'll put it in a collision against a camaro of any year any time!
> 
> She's looking rough right now...that's not unusual, because as you can see I hit another deer with it a week ago.  According to the dealer in town, that is the 17th deer I've hit with this truck :biggrin:.  I've had the truck for only 8 yrs, it has 175,000 miles on it.
> 
> ...



You know it might be cheaper in invest in a good deer rifle instead of doing your deer hunting with your truck... :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 24, 2010)

phillywood said:


> PaulDoug said:
> 
> 
> > HA! I'm driving a 1989 Toyota Camry that is and looks beat. Has 232400+ miles on it. I have 500 invested it it total. I just want to know how far it will go before I throw it away. All the kids out hawking for washing cars for their clubs don't even try to wave me in!
> ...



Change the oil and keep on trucking... I have a '96 Toyota Avalon with just over 243,900 miles on it... last time it was in the shop, the mechanic said I would be needing a tune up at 250,000... getting close.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 25, 2010)

I drive an '02 1.8 Turbo Jetta. I'm trying to decide if I need to sell it. It's at 190,000 miles and needs some fixin up. Looking at a '06 or '07 Nissan Pathfinder.


----------



## Billman (Sep 25, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> Billman said:
> 
> 
> > See my avatar.
> ...


I have, and I don't care for the looks all that much surprisingly enough. While I haven't driven it, I have sat in one and poked around it on the dealers lot.  It's small... Too small for me. There is not enough room behind the rear seat for what I need.  Of course, if I didn't have a wife and a 7 year old, the space requirement might be a different story.


----------



## tomcatchevy (Sep 25, 2010)

I guess I'll add mine...

1978 GMC short box with manual everything, hopped up 305 and a 4 gear (first vehicle and still got it after 17 years too!)
1986 Regal...gone when motor blew and 1st child came along
1988 AstroVan...gone when body fell apart
1985 Riviera... gone when 2nd child came along and needed a 4 door
2000 Alero... gone when 3rd child came along needed more room
2000 Venture... gone when started falling apart
2004 Montana EXT... main family transporter
1998 Blazer 4x4 loaded and with leather... given to me last week by mom.  She bought a newer car and didn't have any luck trying to sell it so she asked if I wanted it.  Body is mint, mileage is reasonable, and price was free, definitely a no brainer!


----------



## DozerMite (Sep 25, 2010)

I putt around in this on occassion just to keep it operational. 



It's a '36 Plymouth.


----------



## kennmack (Sep 25, 2010)

*don't drive it enough*

This is my 1969 Chevelle, which tends to sit more than being driven.... in fact to the point that I think it's time to find it a new home..... but let me say that when you sit down in the car, start that engine, and move the horseshoe shifter into "D" nothing comes close.... except maybe turning a wood pen, and having the grain be a happy surprise!
Kenn


----------



## btboone (Sep 26, 2010)

Here's what I drive when I'm not in the Acura TL-S.  It has 3 cylinders and gets a little over 40 MPG.  It gets noticed on the road.


----------



## Papa mark (Sep 26, 2010)

My mid life crisis turned out to be a 2010 Yamaha Wave Runner, great fun, grand daughter loves it !!!


----------



## capcrnch (Sep 26, 2010)

phillywood said:


> *if you are telling the truth about 17* does then why haven't you gotten those bull grill or what ever they call those heavy duty grills? I almost lost a friend to one of them suckers, since she flow through the windshield and barely cleared my buddy's head and he it the air bag so hard that he ended up getting plastic reconstructive surgery to fix the darn thing.



rofl
This is Michigan.
I've got 12 notched on my dashboards through the years. That's how it is here.
I'm also a hunter.. I've hit more deers with my cars/trucks than i've downed hunting.


----------



## capcrnch (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm a car guy too.
Right now, im taking it easy.
I currently daily drive a 2003 Jeep Grand Cherokee.
I also ride a Yamaha R1 during the warmer weather and i've been working on a 70's Honda CafeRacer for 2 years now.

I have a 1988 VW GTI with a VR6 conversion (340 to the wheels baby!) as my track car.
Wifey has a 2003 Beetle and a 1988 Cabriolet (summer wheels)..

I just finished the rebuild on her Cabriolet (she wanted a summer car).. Now that it's done, im going to get another aircooled bug, drop in a 2135, put the frame on the ground and go all cal-look.

3 VW's in the motor city. My neighbors have a love/hate relationship with my driveway


----------



## capcrnch (Sep 26, 2010)

turbowagon said:


> 2004 subaru wrx wagon with 155,000 miles.



Yay! Another Autox'er!


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 26, 2010)

Well I OWN a '81 El Camino but, the last time I drove it was to Pensacola, Fl. about 14 months ago. My cousins son has been restoring the body and painted it. I've been waiting for pictures but, so far only the pics in primer. Will pick it up middle of next month. I will have to post pics if he ever sends them


----------



## JayDevin (Sep 27, 2010)

*2005 Ford Freestyle SEL*

Super Comfortable Great gas Mileage, room for dog, room for wood


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 27, 2010)

*HATE IT!*

I am envious of all of you.  I got a '06 Chevy HHR POS:at-wits-end:.  Has about 80K and replaced the front end about 1.5 times:at-wits-end:, front brakes 4 times:at-wits-end:, rotors were faced 3 times:at-wits-end: before I bought drilled and slotted racing rotors:biggrin: (that did it).  If it wasn't for the fact I couldn't afford to get a new care this would be gone. :at-wits-end:


----------

